# Patchouli Essential Oil Soap...........



## craftgirl08 (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone made patchouli CP soaps from the essential oil?  Does it do well?

craftgirl


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 27, 2008)

patchoulie smells fabulous in soap!!! but there is a patchouli shortage (yes, i am not joking!) so its a little pricey at the moment....


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help.  I had a 1oz bottle of Patchouli from a health food store and just finished a batch of CP with it.   Does it have a  natural discoloration to it?  I put some of the titanium dioxide in the soap then swirled in some green mica.  This is only the 2nd batch of soap I have made.  The  mold feels warm so I hope it is doing "it's thing". 

I can't wait to see how it will turn out.  I am very new to this but I can say "it's gonna be addicting" .  

Have a great day.

craftgirl08


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 27, 2008)

if its warm it sounds like its cookin' and doin' its thing...  

hope it turns out great! and there are worse things to be addicted to.  :wink:


----------



## Barb (Apr 8, 2008)

patchouli is one of my most popular scents in soap. while i don't care for it myself alot of people do, it reminds me of a dark musty basement.

i also offer a sandalwood patch and this one i can handle.

as far as the discoloration it depends on the type of patch. the older it is the better it is and the darker it will get.

yep it's a little pricey right now. i had like 3 lbs of it stashed away so i should be good for awhile i am hoarding it and being picky about using it in blends.

solas has a patchouli fragrance oil that is reasonable and while not as strong as the real thing i have used it in a couple of blends with some fruity fragrances and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Jul 31, 2008)

*patchouli*

try liberty ess oil for best prices.  also blend 5 parts patchouli to one part ylang ylang.  i call it woodstock.  even my husband likes it.

monet


----------



## andreabadgley (Aug 1, 2008)

New Directions Aromatics has good prices too


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

wsp has a great price on their patchoulie eo. I LOVE my patch soap!!


----------

